# Disappearing Signs!



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

OK, this year in leiu of a news paper ad, I've decided to invest a couple hundred in a bunch fo the corugated plastic yard signs and stakes.

I've issued approximately 10 so far, and every day one disappears! (to my knowlege) in my town these aren't illegal. nor is a permit required.

I've placed one on strtegic customer lots, and at a few street corners. along with the property forsale signs, and political signage.

Mine are the only ones disappearing. It seems to be isolated to a few streets/area. The first sign I put up was in a great spot where everyone puts the garage sale/property/political signs just off the major expressway. I later realized (after a sign had disappeared) that the neighbor of this property happens to own a Fisher plow stashed in the back of his car-port (WHOOPS!) I honestly didn't mean to impede on this guy's turf.

I just want to avoid the loss of the signs, and need to determine who is taking them so that I don't piss them off and loose more of them.

The second loss occured at a new development just up the road. I anticipate he wants this area as there is alot of money there. and SIMPLE driveways. Today I drove by and my sign was gone and in its place was a property for sale sign. Who is the culpret here, the competitor, or the real estate agent?

What can I do to prevent this type of loss?
Are there any general rules when it comes to the lawn signs?
Maybe something simple I'm overlooking?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Go on a stake out,lol But seriously other than catching whoever is doing it "red handed" Its going to be tough to find out. My guess would be another plow service or just PITA kids.


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

Brian Young said:


> Go on a stake out,lol But seriously other than catching whoever is doing it "red handed" Its going to be tough to find out. My guess would be another plow service or just PITA kids.


I've been thinking, and its going to cost some time and money, But I think I will gather the addresses from that street, and send out personalized mailings. About the best I can do with the time I have left.

I doubt it was kids in this area, its kind of out of the way, and it occured between midnight lastnight, and noon this morning, not exactly prime hooligan time.

I really do want this neighborhood though. all houses completed this spring/summer 500,000$ price range, most are straight push with VERY minimal back dragging. not to mention not much time for them to install lawn obsticles.

It might be a neighborhood association thing, but you would think they wouldn't allow political/Real Estate signage either.

Who knows. lol


----------



## EnviroTeam (Sep 29, 2006)

Let us know how the direct mailings do for you, I just did the same thing on a couple of streets today. I will let you know if I get any there.


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, update, The mailings/Paperbox leaflets, and signs have done NOTHING for mt this year.

Lesson learned, newspaper ads have worked in the past I'll be going back to that next year.

The website has generated a few calls, not bad for a 0$ investment.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I paid thirty bucks for a yard sign at the end of my driveway, one caller (that mentioned the sign) so it paid for itself many times over already!! Good investment i say!


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

I must be in a bad area... I've got 10 signs out, and NADA, I bought 25 Got them cheap I think they were 3 or 4 bucks each scran printed plastic with the 2 post stakes, like a political sign.

Atleast I'm not in too deep on cost, but the time and hassle just not worth it arround here.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Ive had 20 signs out for a week and the only call Ive gotten is from some newbie asking me where to buy bulk salt. :realmad: 

Putting those signs up is best done on county or state land actually. The city workers go around and yank them down pretty regular.

Homeowner association people love to remove them.

Ive found my best bet is laddering them up on a telephone pole out of reach without a ladder so the fat city dudes have to actually do something to get them down....which means they stay up.

lol

For the price of the signs....I figure if they stay up for a half a day or half an hour in a high traffic area they've done their job.

Also.....friday nights are a good time to place them.....so they might stay till Monday afternoon when the city employees figure its time to get out of the truck and do something.

Frankly....getting snow removal work here is harder than lawncare thanks to every tom dick , harry and fireman having a plow.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Ive found my best bet is laddering them up on a telephone pole out of reach without a ladder so the fat city dudes have to actually do something to get them down....which means they stay up.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


LOL!! Funniest post I've read today. "every Tom, Dick, and Harry and Fireman with a plow" LOL....oh my. Priceless.


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

Its funny, but completely true!

My old man broke into landscraping for a few of his smaller customers just to keep them, he started with a single walk behind non-self-propelled mower he uses (very small yards for older customers) about 2 years ago, he now has 3, one self-propelled and one spare. 

For nearly 60ys old, he keeps himself in pretty good shape.

Me, you won't catch me out in the summer heat. I'm too fat and lazy for that. well, not fat, but lazy anyway.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

mrplowjr_ez_v said:


> Me, you won't catch me out in the summer heat. I'm too fat and lazy for that. well, not fat, but lazy anyway.


Are you a city employee lol....kidding.

Hells bells I have a guy right across the street that is a machinist who has as much plowing work as I do. His brother in law is the city attorney and thats how he gets his contacts and work. Says he has insurance but I dont necessarily believe him.

We all shoulda stayed in school, and I never should have moved out of my parents house, and Im 46!!!

:realmad:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Ive found my best bet is laddering them up on a telephone pole out of reach without a ladder so the fat city dudes have to actually do something to get them down....which means they stay up.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


Hahahaha... that is too funny. Somebody should come up with a do it yourself spray paint kit that can put you logo, phone #, etc... in big white letters on the pavement infront of intersections. That would really make the DPW guys work hard.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

And Im not clear on the law, but Ive placed my signs along the roadway near political signage, and of coursemy signs are lomg gone, but the political signs are gone.


Are city/county workers informed not to remove political signs?


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

I've started to notice that near the wealthier sections of town the signs are gone quicker. I'm guessing neighborhood associations, or they complain to the town more.

I posted one right next to 2 reality signs, those remain to this day but mine were gone in 24 hrs. but one about 1000 feet up the road at another intersection is still there 3 weeks later.


GOOD NEWS:

I got my first call today from one of the signs! the driveway is a PITA! but I'll take it as its right across the street from another customer which makes it easier to manage the snow.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> And Im not clear on the law, but Ive placed my signs along the roadway near political signage, and of coursemy signs are long gone, but the political signs are gone.
> 
> Are city/county workers informed not to remove political signs?


I meant to say the political signs remain. Wheres the edit buttons?


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

They wouldn't dare get caught taking those down, They know who butters their bread.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Well after the Foley scandal I dont think breads all they are buttering.


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

Residential Plowing = PITA (IMO)

Most of the signs disappear because of poor-azz people steal them...paint over them and put their own stuff on them...Yep,,,,Uh huh...didnt think about that 1 did you  

Yep,,,,you buy them for somone else to use...nice pretty sign ( Stolen )....Bad guy paints over it and puts their stuff on it....whos gonna steal that one ???

Its also easy to use a heat gun and remove the decals & letters...Yep, some people will go to great lengths to get free stuff.


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

Screen printed, they would have to phyisically paint them and at the price I paid, I wouldn't even bother painting my own.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah I dint know where indy came up with that idea unless he's done it himself.

The signs cost me 3 bux.

I wouldnt walk across the road for three bux.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

this happens to alot of lawn guys also...i don't bother because in a small town with nothing to do kids will do anything to have a little bit of fun


----------



## EnviroTeam (Sep 29, 2006)

I wish I could find them for $3 I guess if I bout 1000 or more I could get that price. 

Anyway, as promised I am updating on the effectiveness of my direct mail campaign. I got 8 houses on the one street. 

I have since put out some via the post office, I got 5 calls the next day from one area,and converted 2 into sales. The other area I targeted however, I have not received a call yet. I am starting to wonder if the mail person on that route just dumped them...hmmmm


----------

